# Hacker on the run....



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Dear [email protected],

Thank you for contacting us. Marketscore operates a network through which its over 1.5 million members go to enhance their existing Internet service. The activity that you cite below most likely represents the activity of one of our users. We will endeavor to investigate matters presented to us regarding members of our network acting in violation of use and to take all appropriate actions to enforce these terms. In order to do so, we will require specific information regarding the e-mail received or the posting made, the time at which the e-mail was sent or the posting was made including time zone, the date of the e-mail/posting, the Marketscore IP address through which the e-mail was sent or the posting was made, the header information for the e-mail/posting, and a brief description of the contents.
If you suspect a crime is being committed, you should also report it to your local law enforcement authorities. Marketscore can only require its users to conform to its Membership Agreement. Law enforcement authorities can take a wider range of actions to prosecute individuals for illegal activities.
Please note, Marketscore is not an Internet Service Provider, therefore we are unable to deny this individual access to the Internet. In order to help web sites identify the originating IP address (and in most cases, the individual's Internet Service Provider), we include the originating IP address as part of the header information that we forward for traffic going through the Marketscore network. We have attached an informational memorandum with more details on the header information that we currently forward, which can be forwarded to the web site operator so that they can begin to capture and forward this information.
We hope that this e-mail helps you understand the actions that we are taking regarding this matter. We will contact you again should we require any additional information from you. We will also endeavor to take appropriate action against Marketscore members that identify as violating Marketscore's Membership Agreement.

Regards,

Marketscore Tech Support


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Go get them Jae!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

sick -im Flash.


----------

